# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  استفده از jquery به جای کد نویسی دستی برای ajax ؟

## ebrahim_6465

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
با اینکه می دونم jquery کتابخانه ajax هست و به جای مثلا 100 خط کد نوشتن تو ajax اونرو به تنها 10 خط کد کاهش میده ولی می خوام بدونم ایا jquery میتونه کاملا جای ajax رو بگیره یا نه؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

راستش جی کوئری کتابخانه آژاکس نیست و راستش برای آژاکس هم 100 خط نیاز نیست ولی در هر حال، جی کوئری همون کدهای عادی که واسه آژاکس استفاده میشه رو استفاده می کنه ولی همونجوری که گفتید.
یعنی جی کوئری کار خاص و جدیدی نمی کنه که بشه جایگزین کرد یا نه. همون کدها رو اجرا می کنه ولی هم ساده تره، هم کوتاه تره و هم امکاناتی رو بهش اضافه کرده. اینا یعنی بله!
اگر دوست داشته باشید، مقاله های زیر رو مطالعه کنید:
بیایم AJAX یاد بگیریم....جی کوئری چیست؟

----------


## m0rteza

آقاي وحيد نصيري در وبلگ شان به اين موضوع پرداخته
http://vahidnasiri.blogspot.com/2009...l-toolkit.html

----------

